# Tajima TEHX C1501



## camocap (Dec 13, 2010)

*Tajima TEHX C1501 For Sale* 
I have a 2004 Single head Tajima TEHX C1501 For Sale.

Nice machine Tajima tech Maintenance, oiled and taken care of..

Selling to get into a multi-head machine.

Located central Michigan 

Asking $8500.00

Ph: 231-734-2001
email: [email protected]

Please serious inquiries only.


----------

